# Age, weight, and feeding for 7 months old cats



## edgycat (Aug 18, 2011)

I just adopted two cats a week ago. they are 7 month old boys (but not brothers). Star (white/grey/brown tabby) is super active, very curious, and athletic. Romeo (tuxedo) is laid back, cuddly and much slower in everything except eating. They are both very sweet boys.

I weighed them today, and Star is 9 lbs, Romeo is 10 lbs although he feels _much_ heavier. He has a very pear shaped body and his weight all seems to center at his belly. Because of his shape/weight, he can't jump as high as Star can on their cat tree.

My question is - *how much should cats their age weigh?* i am less concerned about Star's 9 lbs. because he is very active, but Romeo may be obese (i cannot feel his ribs). i really don't know because my previous female cat never weighed more than 8 lbs in her 16 years, so i'm used to petite.

the boys were shelter cats, so they probably spent their whole lives eating dry food. since i brought them home, i've been feeding them EACH one 5.5 oz can of Wellness wet food over 3 meals per day. i also give them a few treats (Whole Life Pet Products freeze dried 100% chicken) after daily play time. I'm like their personal trainer because I make Romeo run for Da Bird.

Today i broke down and felt sorry for them (because they always act like they've never eaten and circle the kitchen like sharks) and gave each an extra 1/4cup of Halo brand dry food.

My second question is - *am i over feeding them?* is one 5.5 oz can per cat enough or too much for their age/size/weight? should i skip the dry completely? i'd really like Romeo to lose some weight, though i know he will never be as lean and athletic as Star. i also don't want to starve them either. any comments will be much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! That picture is just adorable!!!!

My bratz seem kind of small compared to most of the cats here, so I'm not the best person to answer this question. The twinz weighed their age for their first 7 months (4 months old, 4 lbs.; 6 months old, 6 lbs.), then they tapered off. They weigh about 7.5 lbs. now (four years old). 

I will say that the 5 oz. of wet _seems_ okay, but I would cut out the dry altogether.

You'll get better, more specific advice about feeding and their weight from other members.

P.S. Cats always beg for food, don't give in! (I know, it's hard not to.) :grin:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I would stick with the one can each per day until you see how that effects their weight. Then adjust accordingly. If you can't feel romeo's ribs, then he definitely needs to come down a bit. An extra 1/4 cup each of Halo is way to much...calorie wise it's probably the equivalent of another 1/2 can (5.5 oz) of food. So by giving them that much, you effectively increased their calorie intake by 50%.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia is 6 1/2 months old. She weighs 8.6 lbs. She is definately not overweight. She is tall and long for her age. She eats anywhere from 1/3 to 1/2 cup of Eagle Pack Kitten food (dry) every 24 hrs. I leave food out for her always and she eats when she is hungry.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeebus, maybe I better take in a stool sample for worms. Book gets 1.5 cans of food (split into 3 feedings) and he still feels thin to me.......

He's @ 8 months old now.....


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

mowmow, i totally feel you! aster and cody are about 9 months now and i've been worried i've been overfeeding them BUT i can still feel their ribs and cody is actually looking too thin to me. they get around 8.5 oz of canned/raw food a day more or less. i think it really varies for the size, build, and activity level for the cat. aster and cody are siberians which are large cats like the maine ****. cody is almost 11 lbs already but i feel like he is too skinny.


----------

